# Pochmann setups



## happa95 (May 10, 2008)

With both Pochmann edges and Pochmann corners, are there any turns that you are not supposed to use as setup moves? btw, I use UR as my buffer zone for edges and LBU as my buffer for corners.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (May 10, 2008)

Don't do any setups that move the buffers?


----------



## happa95 (May 10, 2008)

Ya, sorry I'm such a newb. I just wanted to be sure. Moderators: You can delete this thread.


----------



## Aub227 (May 10, 2008)

For edges, since you will be doing the T and J perms, and your buffer is UR, don't do setups that move the RBU and RFU corners. For corners, since you will be doing the Y perm, and your buffer is LBU don't do setup moves that move the UB and UL edges.


----------



## tim (May 10, 2008)

Aub227 said:


> For edges, since you will be doing the T and J perms, and your buffer is UR, don't do setups that move the RBU and RFU corners. For corners, since you will be doing the Y perm, and your buffer is LBU don't do setup moves that move the UB and UL edges.



You can use setup moves which move them around, just make sure, they'll be back at their initial positions at the end of your setup moves.


----------

